# Bringing a mobile business to Marbella for 1 month



## Catcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have been running a fashion business selling handbags, watches and jewellery in the UK for 7 years and have a huge mobile boutique van which I am looking to bring over to Marbella. I only want to stay for the month of August to sell to locals and tourists. The mobile boutique can set up shop literally anywhere, theres no market stall to set up as customers walk straight into the van and shop from inside. Imagine pimp my ride but better!  
So the question I want to ask is 'do i need a street trading licence'? I would like to be parked up near busy beach areas and restaurants. Can anyone help me on this please? 
Much appreciated
Cat x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Catcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been running a fashion business selling handbags, watches and jewellery in the UK for 7 years and have a huge mobile boutique van which I am looking to bring over to Marbella. I only want to stay for the month of August to sell to locals and tourists. The mobile boutique can set up shop literally anywhere, theres no market stall to set up as customers walk straight into the van and shop from inside. Imagine pimp my ride but better!
> So the question I want to ask is 'do i need a street trading licence'? I would like to be parked up near busy beach areas and restaurants. Can anyone help me on this please?
> ...


You *will *need a licence to trade, wherever you do it, car park, street, market place. You may find also that if you are not registered as a resident, you cannot partake in any gainful employment plus you will ned to be registered as 'autonomo' which will cost you €260 per month no matter how much, or how little, business you do. 

Alternatively, you could try to do it on the 'black' but, of course with a foreign registered vehicle, you will stand out like a sore thumb so you would stand a very good chance of getting picked up, with your vehicle and stock confiscated.


----------



## Catcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Thankyou for your reply. I have search high and low on google for ways of applying for a licence but so far have found nothing. Do you have any details of the local council in Marbella I could contact? I definately want to do things above board, and I don't mind how much it costs to make sure I won't encounter problems while trading. 

Cat x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, I knew there was something I had missed of - you will also need to register for, and pay, IVA (Spanish VAT - 21%). You will, of course also need a NIE (Número de Identiifcación de Extranjeros) a foreigners identification number which is also the basis for your taxation ID number since, if you are trading, you will immediately become liable to Spanish Income taxation and they tax on the basis of your worldwide income (including what you make in the UK and elsewhere).

You will, of course, need private health cover (your EHIC is *not* valid for your stay!)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think that what Baldilocks says is true, so it's not easy.
You could try getting in tough with these people
https://www.facebook.com/mercadillo.puertomarbella
And the ayuntamiento (town Hall) Marbella - just Google it. If you don't speak Spansih try emailing in English...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Catcat said:


> Thankyou for your reply. I have search high and low on google for ways of applying for a licence but so far have found nothing. Do you have any details of the local council in Marbella I could contact? I definately want to do things above board, and I don't mind how much it costs to make sure I won't encounter problems while trading.
> 
> Cat x


Marbella? Try this:
Trámites de gestión inmediata


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no idea if Baldilocks has experience in this field or not, so I don't want to suggest that his information is erroneous, but, I find it difficult to believe that every travelling trader has to set up as a self employed person, a resident and as a VAT registered tradefr just to visit Spain once in a while.

I am involved with a classic car club and every year there is a show in Madrid. Traders come from Portugal, France, UK, Germany etc. I find it hard to believe that these people go through all these steps just to come over once a year.

Of course, they could be doing it illegally but at a relatively high profile event in a publicly owned premises, it strikes me as odd.

I'll try to remeber when I'm there (its in February) to ask one of the British guys what paperwork he has to complete to come and trade for the weekend.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I have no idea if Baldilocks has experience in this field or not, so I don't want to suggest that his information is erroneous, but, I find it difficult to believe that every travelling trader has to set up as a self employed person, a resident and as a VAT registered tradefr just to visit Spain once in a while.
> 
> I am involved with a classic car club and every year there is a show in Madrid. Traders come from Portugal, France, UK, Germany etc. I find it hard to believe that these people go through all these steps just to come over once a year.
> 
> ...


But you have a different situation. It is a show and presumably it is on private premises taken over by the club(s). The OP wants to trade in a public place with no official place of business. Where will she register her "hoja de reclamaciones" which she will be required to have, by law?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

UK commercial vehicles arent allowed to be registered in Spain and without being disrespectful, there are many many "mobile salesmen" who sell handbags, sun glasses, fashion accessories etc. Especially along the coast

Your best bet would be to drive over every now and again and sell, thus remaining a UK citizen with a UK vehicle

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> UK commercial vehicles arent allowed to be registered in Spain and without being disrespectful, there are many many "mobile salesmen" who sell handbags, sun glasses, fashion accessories etc. Especially along the coast
> 
> Your best bet would be to drive over every now and again and sell, thus remaining a UK citizen with a UK vehicle
> 
> Jo xxx


Again it is a different situation. The itinerants who go from bar to bar with just a few handfuls of stuff are able to just slip down a side street if "the authorities" are approaching. If the OP is parked, wherever with a foreign registered van (which by her own definition, can't be small and unobtrusive) attracting customers and selling goods to the detriment of the sales from local shops, will those local traders stand by, in the present economic situation where ever Euro passing through the till counts? If anything, they will shop the OP as quick as a wink. Of course if she has everything legal and a licence to do what she is doing where she is doing it, then, fine. Other traders can't complain (they will, but it won't get them anywhere). Now if she was going from market to market as a legitimate market trader then she would be OK but I think she said she didn't want to take that route.

Without being disrespectful Jo, I never suggested reregistering her vehicle, I merely pointed out that a foreign registered vehicle trading stands out as something that might not be fully legit.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Without being disrespectful Jo, I never suggested reregistering her vehicle, I merely pointed out that a foreign registered vehicle trading stands out as something that might not be fully legit.


I didnt read the previous posts properly Baldy, Sorry . I just know that you cant keep and use a UK registered commercial vehicle in Spain legally, so the OP would need to buy another one once they moved over. They would also need to register as autonomo, residents etc. and I'm not sure that it would be particularly profitable.

jo xxx


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But you have a different situation. It is a show and presumably it is on private premises taken over by the club(s). The OP wants to trade in a public place with no official place of business. Where will she register her "hoja de reclamaciones" which she will be required to have, by law?


Possibly. Yes and no. 

The traders are stall holders in their own right (that means that their pitch is not taken over by any club) and the property is not private. But an entry fee is charged so it probably does change the legal status of the set up.

I would, however expect their transactions to be covered by same (poor) consumer protection that all other retail sales in Spain.

I think it's still worth a question.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Possibly. Yes and no.
> 
> The traders are stall holders in their own right (that means that their pitch is not taken over by any club) and the property is not private. But an entry fee is charged so it probably does change the legal status of the set up.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that to do what the OP wants to do legally she'll need a licence and if nothing else permission to park!! Beach/ holiday areas are often well policed. IMHO it's not going to be easy
But there must be a way for people to come in and out of the country on a temp basis to sell their wares...or not?? Spain loves its pieces of paper, doesn't it.
PS Wouldn't this be importing goods, probably goods from outside the EU?? That could give a whole different range of problems, couldn't it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm pretty sure that to do what the OP wants to do legally she'll need a licence and if nothing else permission to park!! Beach/ holiday areas are often well policed. IMHO it's not going to be easy
> But there must be a way for people to come in and out of the country on a temp basis to sell their wares...or not?? Spain loves its pieces of paper, doesn't it.
> PS Wouldn't this be importing goods, probably goods from outside the EU?? That could give a whole different range of problems, couldn't it


it certainly sounds like it must be a pretty big vehicle!!


yes, you're right, there probably is a way to do this legally - & the local ayto would be the place to find out about licences - because as said, one will certainly be needed!!


in my town, in summer, there are stalls set up along the seafront - there's a waiting list for licences, they are expensive & highly sought after - if someone just pulled up in a truck & started selling things from the back of it without a licence there'd be a riot!!


as for tax etc. - there's no point even thinking about that until you know if a licence is even possible


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Check out this website for specifics about Marbella and perhaps post your question there...
Ask a question about Marbella.

From some of the questions asked about street markets, licences do appear to be mandatory, plus an NIE number and registration as autonomo...


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I know its a bit off thread, but several times a year, Havant Town Centre's pedestrianised shopping precinct in West Street is taken over by French market traders for a couple of days for a 'French Weekend.' 
These events are always well attended by the locals. Knowing that at times UK red-tape and bureaucracy can be every bit as difficult to negotiate as the Spanish equivalent one has to wonder just what hoops these French traders have to jump through...

*Jo-jo*... seem to recall the same thing happens several times a year in Worthing too....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> I know its a bit off thread, but several times a year, Havant Town Centre's pedestrianised shopping precinct in West Street is taken over by French market traders for a couple of days for a 'French Weekend.'
> These events are always well attended by the locals. Knowing that at times UK red-tape and bureaucracy can be every bit as difficult to negotiate as the Spanish equivalent one has to wonder just what hoops these French traders have to jump through...
> 
> *Jo-jo*... seem to recall the same thing happens several times a year in Worthing too....


I would imagine that for special events there are special rules, invitations even, but for someone to just set up their van and start selling - I can't see it happening.
Anyway as I and others have said the only way is to know for sure is to get in touch with the Ayuntamiento de Marbella which is easy enough, or with a local lawyer/ gestor who knows her/ his stuff


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Those types of event are usually organised through or by the Local Authority, or, at least, were in Sarfend.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would imagine that for special events there are special rules, invitations even, but for someone to just set up their van and start selling - I can't see it happening.
> Anyway as I and others have said the only way is to know for sure is to get in touch with the Ayuntamiento de Marbella which is easy enough, or with a local lawyer/ gestor who knows her/ his stuff


Unless things have changed dramatically in the past decade or so, there is no comparison between someone driving a UK plated commercial vehicle to Spain to sell wares of whatever kind, on a temporary basis, parked in a public place, with or without necessary paperwork, and a properly organised street market..

When I was Mayor/Councillor we had these foreign street markets, organised at Town Hall level between the towns. There was a Committee set up to deal with these things.If I remember rightly, a lot of talking went on between the two Town Halls involved, a regular market pitch was used...but not on days the 'regular' market traders used it. There was also a huge difference between what was sold at the 'French Market' and what the regular market traders sold. There was consultation between the regulars before the event too.

Much much different from someone coming from abroad, settiing up in a parking spot by the beach or similar place and selling goods that other street hawkers and vendors already established in the town are selling. The first thing that springs to mind is the difficulty of finding anywhere to park anything in Marbella at the height of the season.

Whether illegal or legal, there could be a great deal of animosity from struggling local traders and shopkeepers who pay licence fees and other taxes and aren't going to be too happy at finding an 'interloper' on their pitch, taking their trade, especially at this time.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Have to admit that my gut feeling is that in this case the official answer from Marbella is going to be something along the lines of 'No Way Jose!' 
Don't think anyone has mentioned the 'Marbella Mafia' either....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd imagine that the moment you opened the doors on your van, regardless of how nice it and the stock is, you'd be up for inspection from the police and other local traders (who may not be overjoyed at your presence).

By the time you've covered all your costs just getting there you're going to have to knock out a lot of stock just to cover the trip.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Here in catulunya car boots get the traetment a few weeks ago the mossos took away all electrical items for sale to see if they was stolen and now its got to the point if it happens that even carbooters have to be licenced and autonomo as well its not happen but as usual eveyones talking about it


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> I know its a bit off thread, but several times a year, Havant Town Centre's pedestrianised shopping precinct in West Street is taken over by French market traders for a couple of days for a 'French Weekend.'
> These events are always well attended by the locals. Knowing that at times UK red-tape and bureaucracy can be every bit as difficult to negotiate as the Spanish equivalent one has to wonder just what hoops these French traders have to jump through...
> 
> *Jo-jo*... seem to recall the same thing happens several times a year in Worthing too....



Blimey small world I used to have a house in Bedhamton


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Basically do it legal or dont do it that way no problems


----------

